# How many tie their own?



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Recently read that less than half of all fly fisherman tie their own flies.Does this sound accurate to most?I would have thought it to be much higher percentage.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I tie my own. I also tie flies for a growing number of folks as well. Lol

A lot of people I tie flies for tie on their own already and don't have time or energy to get high quality flies or intricate patterns/or are learning to tie. Some just feel it isn't worth their time period.

I'm Montana it was prolly 75% people bought flies and 25% tied their own.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I tie 90% of my own stuff. Occasionally I'll buy a fly to reverse engineer and I almost always buy my trout nymphs. I'm a full on streamer junky and that shit starts to get exspensive in short order. I can tie a dozen for the cost of two pre-made. And I absolutely enjoy it ;-)

Lou


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I enjoy tying my own(don't think the wife does though.) Unfortunately I don't have the patience or the skills to tie small trout flies so I'll buy those when I need to.


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm one of the odd men out since I'm primarily a trout guy. I tie most of my nymphs, but not many dries. So far the biggest streamer I've tied is the good old wooly bugger in various sizes. I am branching out into more streamer fishing and am waiting arrival of a 7 wt which will be my heaviest wt rod. I'll been buying my streamers from a buddy who is a smallmouth junky for now as I am going back to school. I only have so much free time and I'd rather fish than tie weather permitting.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I tie my own...and so do most of the guys I fish with...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Tie my own. My perception is that more than 50% tie. I base that on the amount of materials at fly shops. Could they support the inventory with less than 50% of their customers not buying? Just a thought.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I tied some for a few years twenty years ago. I have more time to fish now so I rely on people with more skill to tie flies, including some from this site.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have tied my own for years. I have given flies to people and they have caught fish on them. I now tie flies for my grandsons
Its fun to catch fish on fly's you tie


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

^ @permitchaser way more fun catching them on your own ties, or a friend's. And way less stressful casting a new fly for the first time than a brand new handload!


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

I tie most of my own saltwater flies for speckled sea trout and redfish,usally streamers and proven patterns that I have added or subtracted materials to suit my curiosity.Catching fish on a homemade pattern is neat.I often tie flies to relax.Allways amazes me how a flie can resemble nothing natural but will consistently catch fish in saltwater.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I really enjoy tying my own as well. Most people that buy my flies either don't have time for it or just don't know how to and probably don't want to learn. I however, find it much more rewarding to catch fish on mine


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I tie my own and wouldn't have it any other way. I can take the same pattern and make minor adjustments to affect sink rate, movement.....

Plus it's way more rewarding to catch a nice fish on a pattern that started from a crazy idea you had at the bench.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Who me?? Never touch the stuff!


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Who me?? Never touch the stuff!


Your Avatar slays me!What a fish!!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I tye about 90% of my flies. Had really backed off on tying until the streamer bug hit me. Pretty much everyday I twist something up. Tied 6 #4 clousers and 6#4 bowers golden shrimp flys. Trout and reds the golden shrimp and you want see in a fly bin.


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Post a picture of the Golden Shrimp unless its pattern you keep for yourself only.Im familiar with that fly tied in its standard pattern.Did you add something to it to make it unique?Thanks


----------



## Camren (Aug 1, 2016)

I would say I routinely tie the majority of my flies. It is something I genuinely love doing.

Some exceptions would be if I'm going on a one off trip or something I fish for infrequently or am not enamored with. For example My box is 50/50 on tied vs bought for small mouth bass. 

The other example would be if I didn't get enough tieing done for a trip, and don't have the time to tie up a dozen time intensive patterns. I've shamefully done this with crab flies as they tend to take me forever to tie.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just tie the way Bryan does in video. I vary size and color. Tie with root beer estaz for nw fla. Going to take Mr. Benson's copperhead crab for a spin next time I go to panacea.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Thinking about it more...I think I'll always tie my own salt flies for local species here. I just need a handful of a couple of patterns and variations for a day wading, paddling, or on the skiff.

But I don't see myself tying fresh water flies. When traveling I'll likely always visit the local shops to support them and see what's working. And honestly...I'm not sure my eyes are good enough to tie those tiny things...I'm amazed the fish see them...


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Anyone tried 239 flies?Their" legtastic " redfish flies are very popular in our area.They have kits for their popular patterns with everything included to tie the patterns accept hooks and crustacean eyes.Tying instructions are on you tube


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah he has some pretty cool stuff going on but I honestly prefer simpler patterns. His flies are rather... complicated lol but heck, they do catch fish! And yes he also has some pretty good tube tutorials out there on his channel


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Either redfish ritilin or marsh critter I tied up. Compared to articulated streamers it was fairly straightforward tie.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

FlatsRoamer said:


> Yeah he has some pretty cool stuff going on but I honestly prefer simpler patterns. His flies are rather... complicated lol but heck, they do catch fish! And yes he also has some pretty good tube tutorials out there on his channel


Thank you. He's got some awesome tutorials but sheesh, every fly has 15 different components.

I learned some beginners stuff from Carl Hanson, way back in the day. His glass minnow was a hook, tinfoil, red or blue thread, the sparsest clump of bucktail and 30lb mono snelled over the hook. Makes one wonder...


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is a pic. I used tan bucktail for wing and tail. Bryan uses white.the one in top is no wing and lots of rubber legs. And my poor tie of a redfish crack. Trim the bottom it will sit straight. And the always reliable rattling shrimp.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

I tie lots and sometimes they actually look like something other than wads of scraps and chicken feathers.


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

flysalt060 said:


> Here is a pic. I used tan bucktail for wing and tail. Bryan uses white.the one in top is no wing and lots of rubber legs. And my poor tie of a redfish crack. Trim the bottom it will sit straight. And the always reliable rattling shrimp.


Oooh I like those.!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I tie my own redfish and bonefish flies. Not enough time for other saltwater species. These are redfish crack knock offs and some other patterns for TX:


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Great looking flys!what size hooks are the most common for reds and does anyone(besides me)use a circle fly hook for tying ?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

William Sykes said:


> Great looking flys!what size hooks are the most common for reds and does anyone(besides me)use a circle fly hook for tying ?


Thanks, tying is stress relief when I'm working and would rather be fishing. I use Gamakatsu B10S size 2 & 4, occasionally size 6 for small flies for picky summer reds. Tried circle hooks several years ago. Never liked how heavy they are for reds. And honestly I could never hook a tarpon with them.


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Are smaller hooks more effective at getting hook sets than larger hooks,and if so why do lures for reds have large size trebles as opposed to smaller hooks.Ihave been using size 1 and 1/0 stainless circle hooks for my trout and redfish flies.Are these to large and if so what are the advantages of smaller hooks?I have been using Mustad C71s SS exclusively to limit the mortality rate of smaller trout and reds.However most anglers Ive spoken with say they rarely hook a red any where but the jaw.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Ive found that for hook set, a sharp hook is the key. Generally size 2 is plenty big for small reds 18-28". The size of the hook should match the size of the fly and be big enough for the fish you are catching. In Texas we sight fish in 18" to 2 feet max. Many times a foot or less. For me, small flies are easier for me to present in shallow water (and to cast.) For fish mortality, landing and releasing quickly matter. Never heard a specific hook helps in that regard -- what makes the Mustad hook special ?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

William, you'll see who on this fly fishing forum ties, by looking at probably the most popular thread on the entire website.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/whats-everyone-been-tying.22450/

I hope you figured out that I tie.  I started tying before I learn how to cast a fly rod, about 28yrs ago. In all my years, I don't think I bought one fly, tho I was given a few. I've given a lot of flies out too. Probably either seen or tied about everything out there for the salt. Lord knows how many flies I've tied. But I don't venture to know how many.

I was blessed to have a great tier show me the ropes, who was a world competitor for classic married wing salmon & spey fly competitions. He moved down here to Florida and took on saltwater fly fishing and taught me the basics for most known patterns back then. Also taught me proper tying techniques at the vise. This was before the internet and youtube! 

Ted Haas


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Stevie said:


> Ive found that for hook set, a sharp hook is the key. Generally size 2 is plenty big for small reds 18-28". The size of the hook should match the size of the fly and be big enough for the fish you are catching. In Texas we sight fish in 18" to 2 feet max. Many times a foot or less. For me, small flies are easier for me to present in shallow water (and to cast.) For fish mortality, landing and releasing quickly matter. Never heard a specific hook helps in that regards





Stevie said:


> Ive found that for hook set, a sharp hook is the key. Generally size 2 is plenty big for small reds 18-28". The size of the hook should match the size of the fly and be big enough for the fish you are catching. In Texas we sight fish in 18" to 2 feet max. Many times a foot or less. For me, small flies are easier for me to present in shallow water (and to cast.) For fish mortality, landing and releasing quickly matter. Never heard a specific hook helps in that regard -- what makes the Mustad hook special ?


The mustad C71s SS is a stainless steel streamer circle hook.It is designed with a longer shank to allow room for more materials when tying saltwater streamers.The idea for me was to prevent trout and reds from swallowing flies to deeply thus increasing the chance of survival after release.Brad Burns of Salt Water Sportsman. Magazine has a great article he wrote in 2013 on tying flies on circle hooks which prompted me to try them.You can google" tie flies on circle hooks" and see his article written june 3 2013 if your interested.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

William Sykes said:


> I have been using size 1 and 1/0 stainless circle hooks for my trout and redfish flies. Are these to large and if so what are the advantages of smaller hooks?


The biggest hook I tie on is probably a 2/0 tarpon hook. Maybe a gurgler on a 1/0 or #1 SC15 for backwater snook.

All of my redfish flies are generally in the #2 to #4 range. See the fly and the fish it caught in the two pics below.

View media item 1507
View media item 1506
Don't be afraid to downsize...this snook came to hand on a #6 sized gurgler...

View media item 1330


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I dabble With my own but having a good place to tie is key. For some reason my wife has an issue with me taking over the kitchen table. Had my own fly tying table at my last home and it was my utopian refuge of craft beer, creative thought, dreaming of exotic fishing destinations, and fly tying.

One thing I will say is that tying my own and field testing them taught me a great deal about what worked and what didn't! It made me pay closer attention to how it looked in the water and the last minute rejections were eye opening. If you buy them you tend to go with a more proven hook up ratio but you'll be less likely to know the why? My $.02


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

crboggs said:


> The biggest hook I tie on is probably a 2/0 tarpon hook. Maybe a gurgler on a 1/0 or #1 SC15 for backwater snook.
> 
> All of my redfish flies are generally in the #2 to #4 range. See the fly and the fish it caught in the two pics below.
> 
> ...


Great photos thanks for your advice


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jboriol said:


> One thing I will say is that tying my own and field testing them taught me a great deal about what worked and what didn't! It made me pay closer attention to how it looked in the water and the last minute rejections were eye opening. If you buy them you tend to go with a more proven hook up ratio but you'll be less likely to know the why? My $.02


That's how to think about it. I like those flies that I've dialed into the fish well with. You know... those you considered your "go-to" flies. Ok, I can only catch so many fish on them and then I have to start tweaking them or tying up something different, to see what else they'll eat under what conditions. I may go thru 20 different variations or different flies before I find another good one. Then I'll catalog it in my brain, maybe prefect the pattern and then move on to the next fly. It sort of takes the whole sport up a notch to a higher level of awareness.

That being said, you have to be careful of buying new materials, especially deals on bulk material. Otherwise you can overwhelm yourself (and the dining room table  ) with more expenses and materials than you know what to do with, especially when you find stuff that you like better than the previous material you used. So, the trick is to buy the least amount you can get of any one material, because you'll always find something better or a better color that you want to switch to or try instead. Then material storage becomes a real issue. So buy only the small paks and then the stuff you have to have, just get what you "Need" now, not what you think you you'll need in the near future!

Also, just because that fly looks good on the vice, doesn't mean you should tie up a 1/2 dozen of them. If it looks good and you think it'll get eaten for sure, then tie one more up, but that's it. You can always go tie up some more another day. Otherwise, I'll tie just one each. If a fish likes it, then I'll tie up variations of it to see which one they'll eat quicker and better. Maybe that cool fly on the vise caught a fish, but didn't do so hot the rest of the day. But maybe the 2nd gen of that same fly you put on several days later got eaten really good a number of times during the course of the day or several days. Then maybe tie up several of that one and then put it in "the box!"

Ya get it? 

Btw, a roll top desk is a wonderful thing for both you and your wife! 

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

William Sykes said:


> The mustad C71s SS is a stainless steel streamer circle hook.It is designed with a longer shank to allow room for more materials when tying saltwater streamers.The idea for me was to prevent trout and reds from swallowing flies to deeply thus increasing the chance of survival after release.Brad Burns of Salt Water Sportsman. Magazine has a great article he wrote in 2013 on tying flies on circle hooks which prompted me to try them.You can google" tie flies on circle hooks" and see his article written june 3 2013 if your interested.


The only real place I've needed a circle hook on a fly is an eddy that I throw in where laid up snook sit in, which is around a corner. Almost have to do a hook cast to them to get the fly close enough to get a look. So there is no real way to strip strike because you have built in slack in the line. So the circle hook will just hang there until I can come tight on em.

Other than that, I don't think a circle hook is necessary for fly fishing IF you are constantly in touch or in tune with your fly. *IF your rod tip is up off the water* and off to one side, whereby you are letting slack in the line and then you are trying to "trout set" the fly with your rod, then the fish had time to gulp it, if you can even get a good hook set on it. But a lot of the time you will either miss the eat, or he sucked it down its throat without you even knowing it.

*IF, your rod tip is down and "touching the water*, AND pointed right at the fly, which you'll have no real slack in the line when working the fly in, then you can feel every little tap and bump with your stripping hand and you can do a quick, straight stick, strip strike on it and hit em right in the button every time. 

Ted Haas


----------



## William Sykes (May 26, 2017)

Backwater said:


> The only real place I've needed a circle hook on a fly is an eddy that I throw in where laid up snook sit in, which is around a corner. Almost have to do a hook cast to them to get the fly close enough to get a look. So there is no real way to strip strike because you have built in slack in the line. So the circle hook will just hang there until I can come tight on em.
> 
> Other than that, I don't think a circle hook is necessary for fly fishing IF you are constantly in touch or in tune with your fly. *IF your rod tip is up off the water* and off to one side, whereby you are letting slack in the line and then you are trying to "trout set" the fly with your rod, then the fish had time to gulp it, if you can even get a good hook set on it. But a lot of the time you will either miss the eat, or he sucked it down its throat without you even knowing it.
> 
> ...


Only during ebb or slack tide is my fly line not moving due to our large tide fluctuations with the exception on high water when wading in the spartina grass. often the fish especially trout hook them selves when stripping the fly line.Our fishing conditions are challenging to say the least due to the influx of three major rivers emptying into our estuaries.Cloudy water as well as the salinity LEVELS all contribute to our fly fishing being left to only diehards.Live bait rules these waters.(Endeavor to persevere)LOL


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I tie all of mine, it honestly helps me unwind from at the end of a workday. Plus for redfish flies, there are so many different flies to try I just keep having new ones to figure out.


----------

